# Predator Fish



## EirikM (Oct 17, 2006)

What are your ideal Predator fish?

How would you group these?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

guapotes. With pikes a close second.


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

red bellied piranha a big school of them in a REALLY big tank but alas they are illegal in florida so it will have to be an unattainable dream


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Mustang Boy said:


> red bellied piranha a big school of them in a REALLY big tank but alas they are illegal in florida so it will have to be an unattainable dream


their rather boring though. seriously, I saw a tank (I'd guess about 5000g capacity) with around 100-150 piranha (not red bellies however, another sp which has flecks of gold over it) and some kind of livebearer (rather large, full grown adults were about 5-6")

and the fish were more or less motionless. I'd prefer a tankful of their less dangerous cousins such as the neon tetra, as there'd be more activity from them (btw I'm bot a fan of neons...)

my choice for a predator tank would be a group of dwarf pikes. or maybe an oscar.

not that I'd be feeding any live fish though. pellets or pieces of fish.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Parachromis/guapotes rule the roost for me.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Parachromis. No contest. It doesn't get much more impressive than a nice big dovii (or any other Parachromis species for that matter). :thumb: Not only are they HUGE, but beautiful as well.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

hmmm, i love all my parachromis for sure but my female johanna and xingu1s ....my trimacs and black nasties.......you had to ask didnt you???? i dont know i love em all.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

parachromis managuensis fo sho. or parachromis dovii


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

african tiger fish 1st choice 
peacock bass 2nd choice 
dovii 3rd choice


----------

